# Foxpro Firestorm or Spitfire?



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

My boys are showing much more interest in hunting, since they were with me when I shot my first muzzleloader deer this year. I have a Cabela's gift certificate from Christmas, so I think I'm going to finally take the plunge and get a Foxpro. I'm hoping it will take the focus away from the hunter(s), who might not be perfectly still.

I really like the $200 price tag on the Spitfire, but want to make sure it will be loud enough for the open sagebrush areas found in Utah. I like the Firestorm too, especially with the Foxbang feature, but what really makes the Firestorm worth 110% more than the Spitfire?

Thanks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I think you will find the spitfire has plenty of volume. I won one and sold it because I have a Scorpion and CS 24. It sounded good. I very seldom turn my calls more than half way up on the volume and have called coyotes in from a long ways. I have noticed a drop in my averages earlier this year. At that time I was playing it on about 3/4 volume. I turned it back down and started calling more coyotes. A coyote can hear when we cant. I feel too much volume will turn them away. They will hear you do a lip squeak at several hundred yards. I also dont try to call them in from 5 miles away. I only stay on stand about 20 mins then move on. I used the Scorpion in the wide open areas of New Mexico in January only using half volume and called in a lot of coyotes from quite a ways out. We would make a stand about every mile.

The fox bang is a neat function but it really isnt that hard to get a call into your mouth to do the kiyi and stop them. The other option, one I prefer, is to use a diaphram call. That way it is in your mouth, your hands are free and it makes a great kiyi as well as howls. 

If you find you want to continue coyote hunting you can always upgrade to another Foxpro down the road.

How long have you lived in Morgan? That is where I am from.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I've been attempting to call dogs off and on since I was 15 or so. That was 22 years ago. Never successful though. I'll probably just step up and get the Firestorm.

We moved to the area 3 years ago this month.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Just let it hurt once and buy a firestorm. Everyone that i've talked to that has or had a spitfire just wished they would've ponied up and bought a better unit. I've got a firestorm and haven't had any problems with it. It holds way more then enough sounds and if you need more volume you can always buy an external speaker and be way louder then a cs24. Good luck to ya!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

If you buy the Spitfire you'll probably end up with the Firestorm anyway. Might as well get the Firestorm now.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you don't have the extra money to go with the Firestorm, the spitfire is an excellent call. I have one and at first was alittle disapointed in the volume. But like Reb said you don't need alot of volume. 
Heck I turn mine to 3 out of 5 on the volume and have better success then when I had it on 4 or 5. 
If money isn't a problem then go with the Firestorm.


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

royta said:


> My boys are showing much more interest in hunting, since they were with me when I shot my first muzzleloader deer this year. I have a Cabela's gift certificate from Christmas, so I think I'm going to finally take the plunge and get a Foxpro. I'm hoping it will take the focus away from the hunter(s), who might not be perfectly still.
> 
> I really like the $200 price tag on the Spitfire, but want to make sure it will be loud enough for the open sagebrush areas found in Utah. I like the Firestorm too, especially with the Foxbang feature, but what really makes the Firestorm worth 110% more than the Spitfire?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a spitfire and scorpion for sale, PM sent

fez


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

I had a gift certificate from Cabela's, so I bought the Firestorm from them on Friday.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Good choice, royta


----------

